# Photoshop actions got deleted!?



## willis_927 (Oct 7, 2011)

As the title says, I just went onto photoshop CS5, (when it was opening some error came up, not too sure what it said) opened a picture and when to click on the action shortcut, and all my actions that I have ever made, including the origional ones that were on photoshop when I got it are gone?!? Anyone know how to fix this? Or am I SOL.

DAMMIT


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 7, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> As the title says, I just went onto photoshop CS5, (when it was opening some error came up, not too sure what it said) opened a picture and when to click on the action shortcut, and all my actions that I have ever made, including the origional ones that were on photoshop when I got it are gone?!? Anyone know how to fix this? Or am I SOL.
> 
> DAMMIT



What are you trying to recreate?


----------



## jands (Oct 8, 2011)

I would Google something along the lines of "Where Photoshop CS5 stores actions on xx" where xx is your operating system to find out where in your file structure it puts them.  Then go to that place and see if your actions (or any of them) are still there.  Have you tried closing Adobe and opening it again so you can see what the error says? (if it shows up again)


----------



## philsphoto (Oct 8, 2011)

Willis,

did you do a search on your computer for your *.atn files?  If these are purchased actions, maybe search for *.zip files on the computer!  Good luck in your recovery of the lost files!

Phil

Phil's Photography Blog


----------



## asheebee30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ive had this happen to & it murders my workflow. Especially since I have over 15 different actions sets of like 10-15 actions & then I customize those actions how I like them. So when they get deleted I have no clue all the new actions I made, how I customized the old ones exactly etc. Suck.

1. So what I just literally did was I created a folder in the external drive where I save all my pictures (but put your folder anywhere you want, just somewhere safe) & I named the folder: "My Customized Actions". 

2. In Photoshop click on the action set name not the individual actions. For example I have an action set called Favorites & if you click it it drops down & theres 10 actionsin the set including ""Save for Web"", ""Save for Print"", ""Add Vignette"" etc. So Click "Favorites" (or whatever yours is called & not the individual actions)

3. On the side of where your actual Tab that says "Actions" is, there should be a tiny little arrow and lines (its the options), click it & find where it says, Save Actions. 

4. Click Save Actions 

5. Save it in the folder you created by browsing for your folder, open it & save all your actions there. 

Now if they get erased again just go to the folder & double click them & they should automatically reload. If they dont auto load click that same Options icon by the Actions Tab in Photoshop & click Load Actions. 

**If you make a bunch of changes to your actions make sure to resave them or save over the older versions of those actions to stay updated. Hope that helps. Wont keep them from erasing but it wont suck as bad to get them back at least.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 31, 2012)

Go to actions> Load actions and it will take you to tge default folder, They are probably there. Your preference file was probably corrupt and PS created a new one, Check all your settings youmay have changed.

When you MAKE actions, make sure you save them and not just create them. Or PS will toast those


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 31, 2012)

Crap, who opened an old post? :LOL


----------

